
Arachne: a self-contained graphical web browser for DOS and Linux - TazeTSchnitzel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachne_%28web_browser%29
======
mikegirouard
It's awesome to see this posted. It brings back a lot of fond memories.

I came across Arachne about 15 years ago when I was exploring programming and
writing graphical shells on top of DOS. As foreigner points out in this
thread, it's entire UI is HTML. This blew my mind and eventually led me into
the world of web development.

------
tomrod
Very neat! What does it offer over links2?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Given its age, probably quite little, actually. It can run without a display
server, but so can links. I guess Arachne's greatest trick is that it runs on
DOS.

~~~
foreigner
Arachne's greatest trick is the entire UI is defined in HTML. That was a big
deal back in the day.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Wow, really? I had no idea. Reminds me of how Firefox is all XUL.

------
yorkyorkyork
My god, I totally forgot about this. I didn't even have internet. Learned HTML
on it.

------
peterburkimsher
It needs root privileges to install, though. I wish there were a graphical
browser that I could run in an SSH session to Red Hat OpenShift. Installing
X11 requires root. I only have standard user privileges. Any suggestions?

~~~
wtallis
You don't need to install an X server on the remote box you're connecting to
with SSH and X11 forwarding, you just need the graphical application and the
libraries it depends on for using the X protocol (xlib or xcb, usually with a
higher level toolkit). Accessing real graphics hardware or putting things in
/usr require root, but you shouldn't need to do either one.

------
mixmastamyk
Good memories, I used to run this from a DOS tools rescue disc I maintained up
to about ten years ago.

At some point I moved on to Linux full time.

------
kristopolous
it has a dialer and tcp/ip stack built in along with support for various
network cards. Ah...DOS

